# Humidifier Question



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

What is the susbstance or material, the sponge like substance in humidifiers? My travel humi has mold on the sponge like substance, it needs to be replaced, where do i find just that substance, or what is a great replacement for it? Thanks!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure but I have seen the gray floral foam used in home made travel humidors before.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Chala said:


> What is the susbstance or material, the sponge like substance in humidifiers? My travel humi has mold on the sponge like substance, it needs to be replaced, where do i find just that substance, or what is a great replacement for it? Thanks!


It is a floral sponge. Stop by a few retaires and you should see some items....most will take up the room of one cigar. Zikar just came out with one that looks like it could sever very well. they use a polymer gel that is supper absorbant. they advertise it to hold up to 450 times it's own wieght in fluid.

The new size they released is 6 in long, 1/2 in wide and 1/2 in deep. Looks like I should work for all travel sized humi.

They retail by me for 5.95 + sales tax.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> It is a floral sponge. Stop by a few retaires and you should see some items....most will take up the room of one cigar. Zikar just came out with one that looks like it could sever very well. they use a polymer gel that is supper absorbant. they advertise it to hold up to 450 times it's own wieght in fluid.
> 
> The new size they released is 6 in long, 1/2 in wide and 1/2 in deep. Looks like I should work for all travel sized humi.
> 
> They retail by me for 5.95 + sales tax.


The drymistat:

Says it is good for up to 25 cigars.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've talked about this in a couple of threads...I've been replacing every humidifier that has the sponge substance inside. After about a year almost all of them have turned into mold factories and I've used nothing but DW in them all. They have that distinctive smell to them when they are going bad and ever since going to KL and replacing every humidifier with KL I am a happy man. It is a self sustainging process...it works..and it's cheap.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I've talked about this in a couple of threads...I've been replacing every humidifier that has the sponge substance inside. After about a year almost all of them have turned into mold factories and I've used nothing but DW in them all. They have that distinctive smell to them when they are going bad and ever since going to KL and replacing every humidifier with KL I am a happy man. It is a self sustainging process...it works..and it's cheap.


Gary sums it up nicely...............Toss the foam, replace with beads or KL.

Next...!


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> I've talked about this in a couple of threads...I've been replacing every humidifier that has the sponge substance inside. After about a year almost all of them have turned into mold factories and I've used nothing but DW in them all. They have that distinctive smell to them when they are going bad and ever since going to KL and replacing every humidifier with KL I am a happy man. It is a self sustainging process...it works..and it's cheap.


DW? KL? What are these abbreviations for, and what can i use till i get these? Can i use a brand new sponge out of the packaging? Can i use urethane foam, (weatherseal) please if you leave a product or abbreviation please if youcan leave a link, thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Distilled Water,,,,DW
Kitty Litter...KL
NO Foam...I see you are in NY, the issue is that your RH is probably to high.
You will need something to absorb excess RH
Thus KL or Beads


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

Just anticipating the next question


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> Just anticipating the next question


I want to show you my travel humi but i am young fish cannot post images. How much KL do i use? No DW is needed?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I've used those xicar humidifiers.. they lay down like a cigar in your humidor. I found, though, that, sometimes, the gelatin stuff would come out of the top and get on my humi / cigars. So.. yeah.. I don't use those anymore


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

jakesmokes said:


> I've used those xicar humidifiers.. they lay down like a cigar in your humidor. I found, though, that, sometimes, the gelatin stuff would come out of the top and get on my humi / cigars. So.. yeah.. I don't use those anymore


I have had the same problem the gel jars, overspilling onto humi, and getting embeaded. Does that destroy the humi?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

That's a good question. That stuff seems pretty sticky. I just wiped mine clean with distilled water and hoped for the best. Haven't had any issues.

Hey.. this is my hundredth post. Am I going to turn into a pumpkin or something?


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

jakesmokes said:


> That's a good question. That stuff seems pretty sticky. I just wiped mine clean with distilled water and hoped for the best. Haven't had any issues.
> 
> Hey.. this is my hundredth post. Am I going to turn into a pumpkin or something?


Not sure, the moniker may change under your name, thats it i think. Asmartbull where are you?


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

My suggestion is as other have said rip out the foam stuff. Is you travel humi got foam inserts? if so put some kitty litter or beads in a little piece of panty hose tie off and place under the bottom foam. That's what I do. 
When I am not using the traveldor then I take the beads and the cigars out to put them in my humi. I store the traveldor opened.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

As an aside, I use those Boveda humidity packets and they work really, really well. They are cool, too, cuz I can just lay them on top of my cigars and so they don't minimize the utilization of the box. They might be kind of pricy thought. Each one lasts about 3 months.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Chala said:


> I want to show you my travel humi but i am young fish cannot post images. How much KL do i use? No DW is needed?


It depends on the size of the unit.
In my cooler (150 qt) 2 lbs
Traveldore, very small 7 day pill container.
In my desktops, I seperated the plastic rectangle case, and just replaced
the foam with kl


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> It depends on the size of the unit.
> In my cooler (150 qt) 2 lbs
> Traveldore, very small 7 day pill container.
> In my desktops, I seperated the plastic rectangle case, and just replaced
> the foam with kl


 Ok i looked all over for beads, could not find any, i found dust free pellets of kitty litter, now i bought the wrong kind right?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Chala said:


> Ok i looked all over for beads, could not find any, i found dust free pellets of kitty litter, now i bought the wrong kind right?


You need the silica litter. Non scented. Like Exquisicat.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

David_ESM said:


> You need the silica litter. Non scented. Like Exquisicat.


Does it say beads on it? How will i know if i got the beads?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chala said:


> Ok i looked all over for beads, could not find any, i found dust free pellets of kitty litter, now i bought the wrong kind right?


I couldn't find any local - had to go online. But get the "pearls" if you can, as opposed to the crystals. There is at least one thread here on Puff that has multiple links to the right product (or one of the many right products).


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

ProbateGeek said:


> I couldn't find any local - had to go online. But get the "pearls" if you can, as opposed to the crystals. There is at least one thread here on Puff that has multiple links to the right product (or one of the many right products).


This is becoming real difficult, look at post #9 is that the link David_ESM says silca litter, which is the right one?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Chala said:


> This is becoming real difficult, look at post #9 is that the link David_ESM says silca litter, which is the right one?


I think you are getting beads mixed up with silica litter.

Beads are what you would buy from Heartfelt, it isn't a type of litter.

The silica litter. Here is the kind of thing you are looking for: ExquisiCat® Crystals - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

David_ESM said:


> I think you are getting beads mixed up with silica litter.
> 
> Beads are what you would buy from Heartfelt, it isn't a type of litter.
> 
> The silica litter. Here is the kind of thing you are looking for:


Once i get to 30 posts i can show an image of my travel humi, so just dump these cyrstals in the humi and thats it?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I would put them into something first. Of course.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

David_ESM said:


> I would put them into something first. Of course.


Such as? Panty hose as Tabb suggested? I thought he was kidding!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Chala said:


> Such as? Panty hose as Tabb suggested? I thought he was kidding!


Nope. Any container that breathes well will help the humidity distribute easier.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

David_ESM said:


> Nope. Any container that breathes well will help the humidity distribute easier.


Ok thank you, i would like to find that link for the pearls though


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I use panty hose with KL. Works great and cheap.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chala said:


> Ok thank you, i would like to find that link for the pearls though


Sorry for the confusion, but both the crystal kitty litter and the pearl kitty litter are 100% silica. They are very similar to the "beads" you read about on here, but since I know nothing about the beads I cannot comment.

PM me your address, and how big your humidor is, and I'll send you some pearl-type kitty litter to try out. It's easy, just takes a little distilled water and some of your wife's/girlfriend's unused knee-high panty hose.

I'll hunt down the link to the pearls I picked up - may take a while so hang tight.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's the pearl kitty litter I picked up, looks like it's down to under $18 for the 7 pound bag (that's a lotta panty hose, friends!).










More here: Litter Pearls Crystal Clear Cat Litter 7 pound - Cat Litter Pans and Supplies

Looks like this:


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but both the crystal kitty litter and the pearl kitty litter are 100% silica. They are very similar to the "beads" you read about on here, but since I know nothing about the beads I cannot comment.
> 
> PM me your address, and how big your humidor is, and I'll send you some pearl-type kitty litter to try out. It's easy, just takes a little distilled water and some of your wife's/girlfriend's unused knee-high panty hose.
> 
> I'll hunt down the link to the pearls I picked up - may take a while so hang tight.


Ok i see now, i will find it , but thanks for offering to send, thats real nice of you. So you still need distilled water?


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I use the 65% Heartfelt beads. What humidity does the crystal KL maintain?


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

penguinshockey said:


> I use the 65% Heartfelt beads. What humidity does the crystal KL maintain?


Not sure the guys are educating me about it in this thread


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> and some of your wife's/girlfriend's unused knee-high panty hose.


Or you can look real cool like me walking through the checkout with panty hose and kitty litter......


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

penguinshockey said:


> I use the 65% Heartfelt beads. What humidity does the crystal KL maintain?


I've got kitty litter in my coolidor, and since last December my RH has varied from 65% as a low up to 71% as a high. I tend to favor 68%, but don't ask me why.

There is a HUGE kitty litter setup thread on here you should read, but from what I know you can maintain pretty much any level of RH you want.

And one of the good things about the Puff forums is, no one give you crap for using kitty litter - I've been (briefly) on others where that's not the case.

Keep asking - there's always someone here to give an answer (or at least an opinion).


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

ProbateGeek said:


> I've got kitty litter in my coolidor, and since last December my RH has varied from 65% as a low up to 71% as a high. I tend to favor 68%, but don't ask me why.
> 
> There is a HUGE kitty litter setup thread on here you should read, but from what I know you can maintain pretty much any level of RH you want.
> 
> ...


Terry are you talking about the link in post #9?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

From my experience, once you have seasoned your humidor, put in dry KL, it will stay around 65%. My 100ct humi may vary a few degrees depending on the temp, but I've never had to mess with it once I added KL.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Hinson said:


> From my experience, once you have seasoned your humidor, put in dry KL, it will stay around 65%. My 100ct humi may vary a few degrees depending on the temp, but I've never had to mess with it once I added KL.


I will be posting an image of my travel humi soon so you guys can tell me what you think


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chala said:


> Terry are you talking about the link in post #9?


Yup, that's the one. When you have a few days to spare, read it from first to last. You'll then know as much as anyone on the planet about it, most likely.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yup, that's the one. When you have a few days to spare, read it from first to last. You'll then know as much as anyone on the planet about it, most likely.


Ok thanks Terry


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hinson said:


> From my experience, once you have seasoned your humidor, put in dry KL, it will stay around 65%. My 100ct humi may vary a few degrees depending on the temp, but I've never had to mess with it once I added KL.


The small humidor in my office needs a good spray at least once a week, while my coolidor at home rarely needs any additional water added - maybe once every 4 of 5 weeks, and then only very little. It does vary with the room temp, and what you're putting in and taking out.

I have yet to go through a summer, though, so will need to experiment a little with ways to keep things cool at home.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

The travel humi i am trying to humidify


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

One more shot


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

If you open link in new tab you will see an enlarged version, sorry.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

penguinshockey said:


> I use the 65% Heartfelt beads. What humidity does the crystal KL maintain?


Mine settle at 62-65......In a cooler with a lot of KL, 62 on the $$$


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Chala said:


> The travel humi i am trying to humidify


Mike
Frankly, I would not try to add humidification to that one.
Your cigars will be fine for a day or 2 just fine.

I use a cigar caddy. It is airtight and can keep them at the desired rh
for 2 weeks with no devise.......I would pass on a devise unless you have a huge (50) travel humi,


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I've got kitty litter in my coolidor, and since last December my RH has varied from 65% as a low up to 71% as a high. I tend to favor 68%, but don't ask me why.
> 
> There is a HUGE kitty litter setup thread on here you should read, but from what I know you can maintain pretty much any level of RH you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll do some research. I'm working on a humidification system for a cabinet humidor that I am refinishing/restoring.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> Frankly, I would not try to add humidification to that one.
> Your cigars will be fine for a day or 2 just fine.
> 
> ...


Ok well, i only have one real humi a 50 cigar one. But i do not mix in that one, i just recently ordered a new Milano Cigar Humidor (100) so i can use that for my brand stoggies, and mix with the 50 cigar humi, but in the meantime i have a mix of several different stoggies including a couple of Cubans i want to keep fresh that was the point of the whole thread.


----------

